# parallel an orion amp?



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

So I am still planning a small system and while I do have 3 250SXs I scored a nice 275SX and I dug through some boxes and found my 200CRX I had been saving.

I got to thinking.... I have never paralleled these type of amps and since we are going back dang near 30 years....does anyone remember how to do it.

I wish I knew how to make one of those neat little diagrams for a system layout.

But I am thinking low out of the 200CRX to the DIN in on one 250SX and then the RCA out of that SX converted to DIN into the other 250SX so that those are bridged with each driving it's own 4 ohm sub?


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

no one has ever heard of this....surely I can't be the only one that remembers even vaguely?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

They used to call that "daisy chaining" 

You can do low out of crossover (DIN) to DIN in of either amp, then connect the RCAs of the amps together (or RCA of first to DIN of second is OK too but not necessary). Press the mono button on both amps, and connect orange (+) and black/yellow stripe (-) of each amp to a sub.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

I didn't think about RCA to RCA, thought would be easier.

I had only seen it done a couple times yeeeaars ago and was a little fuzzy on it. I knew it ran somehow from amp to amp to amp like master slave to salve to slave etc tc.

Just wanted to double check before I did it wrong :laugh:


I also just scored an MBR70 although I will probably just need a bigger alt and not another batt. The more I thought about it I really have no use for the MBR70 since I really only listen while driving. I mean I am definitely doing a bigger alt, just not sure if I am going to do a later model upgrade or go all out and do a mechman or something. Truthfully a later model 100ish amp would probably be fine for my needs. Something out of a 90s GM truck would be a big step up from the 30 amp one in it now LOL


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

leonpiper69 said:


> I also just scored an MBR70 although I will probably just need a bigger alt and not another batt. The more I thought about it I really have no use for the MBR70 since I really only listen while driving.


The people I know who run several 2100s and stuff like that add an alternator and batteries in a separate circuit really for the stereo, and leave the stock battery/alt alone, rather than combining everything and trying to use the MBR 70 to isolate one battery. 



leonpiper69 said:


> I mean I am definitely doing a bigger alt, just not sure if I am going to do a later model upgrade or go all out and do a mechman or something. Truthfully a later model 100ish amp would probably be fine for my needs. Something out of a 90s GM truck would be a big step up from the 30 amp one in it now LOL


Yes regarding the power, I agree that throwing money at an alternator upgrade first is best. With 2 250sx mono and one xtr 275 you might actually be completely fine without that even, depending on typical usage.


----------



## leonpiper69 (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah this car doesn't get out much. I took it around the block once last yr.....

this year I hope to take it around town once in awhile (maybe once a week to my office or something).

Being a stay at home dad with a 2 yr old and 5 yr old makes it hard to play and the back seat of a 74 firebird isn't the easiest to use with them.


----------

